# Skype and emails for proof of relationship



## courtneyjude (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello,

I am applying for a spousal permit (life partner) to move with my girlfriend to South Africa. We have been together over two years and need to include proof of communication, i.e. emails, skype calls/conversations etc.

Has anyone done this and what is an effective way of presenting it? There are literally hundreds of emails and thousands of messages over the times we are apart and I can't possibly print every single one out to take to show. 

Please can somebody advise me on what options I should take in presenting this stuff to the immigration officials when I submit my application with any suggestions. 

Thanks kindly


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi CoutrneyJude

Usually the most important documents to prove a life-partner relationship is a spousal affidavit, proof of shared finances (e.g. shared bank accounts or payments back and forth to each other), proof of shared cohabitation (e.g. shared lease agreement, shared property tax bill) & letters confirming your relationship from friends and relatives.
So proof of communication is already a bit strange as a requirement.
If you were apart for long periods of times and would like to use your communication as proof of the relationship still existing during that time then sure, include it as additional supporting documents. My advice would be two printout extracts/samples from different periods. Either include extracts from the times you were not living together or include extract from two years ago, a recent extract and twice or thrice in between.

All the best,


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

*The correct advice*



courtneyjude said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am applying for a spousal permit (life partner) to move with my girlfriend to South Africa. We have been together over two years and need to include proof of communication, i.e. emails, skype calls/conversations etc.
> 
> ...


Dear Courtneyjude, 

Submitting an application for a life partner visa (Relative's Visa) at the South African High Commission in London Whitehall is different to that of anywhere else in the world. Apart from the normal life partner documents....you need to show photos, emails and even skype conversations to prove the authenticity of the relationship. Even though these requirements are not listed on their website, in the act or regulations...it is extremely difficult to by pass a normal life partner application in London without such documents. 

The way you present the documents are as follows:

Purchase 4 A4 thin cardboard sheets.
*Page 1:*
Mount/stick/staple 1 photo taken every 6 months since your relationship began and hand write the date the photo was taken, directly under. 
*Paqe 2:* 
Mount/stick/staple eticket printouts of every trip, flights, train tickets, holiday or hotel bookings you have ever taken together. 
*Page 3:*
Mount/stick/staple short sweet friendly email conversations (no 50 shades of grey please) for every 6 months of your relationship. I suggest emails where you discuss arrangements. 
*Page 4:* 
Mount/stick/staple printout skype messages of missing each other, making arrangements and general chit chat about dinner plans etc. Again, no 50 shades of grey. 

This way they will have no way to doubt the relationship and it is presented clearly. 

Good luck!


----------



## courtneyjude (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks a lot both of you. It is just because we have so much of this stuff it was a lot to go through and hard to decide what to include. This is something I have been putting off for a while but everything is ready to go otherwise.

I have been doing what you said legalman and spent much of the time yesterday going through all the skype conversations picking out bits like you said. There is quite a lot, and editing out all the sexy bits is a problem, you are right! 

That is is exactly what I needed to know and the idea of sticking things onto cardboard is perfect for me. I thought about something like that but didn't wondered if it will look too crafty, but I suppose it doesn't matter. I expect the fact it is clearly presented is better than reams of paper with nothing else, which also worried me.

Many thanks for your advice.


----------

